# Living / Working in Maadi



## LAKScot (Jul 26, 2011)

Hi all,

New member, first post 

Currently looking at transferring my job to Cairo (Maadi), initially 3 months, maybe longer.

I've been to Cairo in the past, but never lived there. I'm female, 30, and know British people working in Cairo also.

Anyone else in the area that can give me advice, places to meet other expats, do's and dont's?

Many thanks!


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

The list is endless but no 1 consideration is transport - where will you work. That almost certainly will define where you should live.


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Lanason said:


> The list is endless but no 1 consideration is transport - where will you work. That almost certainly will define where you should live.


If your work is in Maadi then live there for sure. BCA CSA and ACE clubs are all good spots to meet others.


----------

